# Do piranha poop?



## ITRb18C5 (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm just sitting here watching my pygos eating shrimp and my tank is super clean. Since I got them about a little less than 3 months ago, I have yet to see any poop in the tank. So do they poop, if so.. what does it look like?

Cause dang, my baby pacus sh*t alot. So I was just wondering. Not trying to be funny. Just curious.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

yes they poop. everybody poops.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

yes they do, seriously...lol. Just make sure it isnt white or gray stingy poop if it is, there is something wrong. It gets sucked in the filter or you get it with gravel vacing. It floats most of the time if there is a good amount of current.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Does the pope sh*t in the vatican?


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

by the way put up some pics of all your tanks and fish, looks interesting


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

every living thing gives up its excess nutrients and stuff in some way.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

The poop is the excess stuff that is left when all the nutrients are taken from the food. So the nutrients are not in the poop, the poop is what is left of the food once the nutrients are taken out.


----------



## ITRb18C5 (Feb 2, 2007)

Trigga said:


> every living thing gives up its excess nutrients and stuff in some way.


I know but the poop was never noticable. Just had to ask.


----------



## tryhard (Jun 13, 2006)

Badrad1532 said:


> The poop is the excess stuff that is left when all the nutrients are taken from the food. So the nutrients are not in the poop, the poop is what is left of the food once the nutrients are taken out.


wrong poop still has nutrients, the body does not take all of it. just what it needs and use in the time it has as its it in the system


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

well i understand that every single nutrient isnt used, my bad on not fully explaining that, same difference


----------



## lilnicky068 (Feb 13, 2007)

haha this is funny you guys are arguing about poop. i like this forum already


----------



## jpdaballa (Oct 28, 2006)

all fish poop. sometimes its like a bunch of brown balls. or a long brown sting :nod:


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

AAAHHHH HA HA HA He called the sh*t poop AAAAHHHH HA HA HA


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

ummmmmmmm.........................yes they poop!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

ive seen my sanchezi sh*t...not sure how to explain it thought, but who cares


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

my gold spilo's sh*t is orange, easy to see on the whote sand!! but i havent seen any of my reds sh*t..


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

i duno man orange is funky...mine has all natural BROWN crap.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

hahahaha!..very classic question..YUP! just like everyone else say...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i think a good cycled tank chews the poops right up.....P.S. 2 piranha 2 fury.... nice pic ..lol


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

When I only feed shrimp my Redbelly's poop is pink.... It could be a little difficult to see, especially if you have a light substrate.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Umm actually you guys and gals...I'm pretty sure piranha dont poop...j/k lol of couse they sh*t everything living discards some soft of waste. Wheres bio_teach when you need him?lol


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Umm actually you guys and gals...I'm pretty sure piranha dont poop...j/k lol of couse they sh*t everything living discards some soft of waste. Wheres bio_teach when you need him?lol Somebody needs a lesson in common animal biology. Its ghost sh*t haha lol the phantom turd.....HA!


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Maybe its just constipated...lol poor fish hasnt shat in days, gonaa be a sh*t storm one day soon. It's gon' be sum sh*t!lol


----------



## piranha065 (Mar 24, 2006)

i've owned piranhas for about a year and i've only seen one p poop 1 time. it's not like other fish poop that looks like a string. what i saw was something that looked like a black grain of sand come out of what i think was it's anus. that's been my only poop "sighting" i've had.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

i've never thought about it before but i've never seen any of my p's sh*t


----------

